
Ask HN: How do you build a close support network to help achieve your goals? - hugginsm
At YC, groups meet every other week to discuss company goals and progress, learn from each other&#x27;s experiences, and get guidance from their mentors. This system helps founders realize and adjust their goals and plans for what comes next, and helps enforce those goals by adding some amount of accountability.<p>Have you used a similar system for your personal life or career?<p>Do you have any experience forming small groups of friends or colleagues to regularly discuss goals?<p>What systems&#x2F;tools do you use to help you achieve your goals?
======
throwaway8879
I have a weekly(Monday) chat session with an accountability buddy where we
discuss the previous week's goals and make new goals for the coming week. It's
a little bit more involved than just ticking off items, and involves being
mindful about how to do things differently in the coming week. At first it was
strictly work-related but morphed into including other areas such as health
goals, mood/emotional goals etc. We're nearly one year into it.

My friend delivers mail for a day job and works on a fantasy novel the rest of
the time. I'm sort of a code person working on a startup and various other
things.

Somehow it works for us. And better than other approaches I've tried before.

~~~
bbody
I have been doing something similar with a friend. I think consistency is the
biggest factor in making it work.

